# Double DIN Radio removal Apache 632 2012



## arfajob (Aug 31, 2009)

Does anyone out there have any idea as to how to remove the reversing camera/radio/cd/DVD/TV double din size unit from the dashboard of my Fiat Apache 632? Like a lot of people on this forum, I have found that the radio reception is terrible and utterly unusable when driving, so I am going to try to plug in an inline aerial booster to it, but to do so I have to be able to access the rear of the radio. Any advice would be gratefully received 8O


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

There are two 'pullers' that should be with the manuals etc. They are a long flat blade with a round head to hold on to and small projections at the other end to release the clips holding the unit to its frame.

If you haven't got them have a look at this thread from some time ago:-

AutoTrail media control

Landyman.


----------



## arfajob (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks Landyman, that link is just what I needed. I am sure that this topic will keep recurring time and time again. Why can't a company with as good a reputation as Autotrail just do the decent thing, admit their mistake and actually help their customers for a change. A £50k or more motorhome is not a small investment, so for the sake of a couple of hundred pounds they are really ruining their good name. :banghead:


----------

